# 3-state, 3-Mt. Challenge, who's in?



## TACSTS

I missed the cut last year before they stopped registration, thinking about giving it another shot this year. Although I am a little leery after some of the accidents I heard about from last year. Who's going, who's not going because it sucks now? I really love that area of the southeast, it's really beautiful and great riding, but I'm afraid some peloton-wannabes or other jerks will either A.) some how take me down in a bloody crash B.) Rain on my parade by being a-holes. I've been meaning to take it in for a couple years, and then it gets in bicycling mag last year and apparently blows up to the point, I've heard some say they won't do it anymore. 

So anyone that went last year going to go back?


----------



## CaseLawZ28

TACSTS said:


> I missed the cut last year before they stopped registration, thinking about giving it another shot this year. Although I am a little leery after some of the accidents I heard about from last year. Who's going, who's not going because it sucks now? I really love that area of the southeast, it's really beautiful and great riding, but I'm afraid some peloton-wannabes or other jerks will either A.) some how take me down in a bloody crash B.) Rain on my parade by being a-holes. I've been meaning to take it in for a couple years, and then it gets in bicycling mag last year and apparently blows up to the point, I've heard some say they won't do it anymore.
> 
> So anyone that went last year going to go back?


Why does it suck now?

Why does being in Bicycle Magazing blow up the point?

Why do others not want to do it anymore?

When is it?


----------



## TACSTS

Well, it had gone on for several years and everyone that I had talked to that had done it thought it was a lot of fun, especially if you like climbing. Then, there's like a 2"x3" blurb about it in Bicycling mag last year and the number of riders doubles. And from the talk on the boards about it last year was that it attracted a bad crowd. People that wanted to treat it as a big race, people throwing trash around, novices riding way over their skill levels. Lots of reports of wrecks, with one guy hitting a truck and ending up in the hospital for a couple of months, I was keeping up with his story, it was pretty uncertain as to whether he'd walk again. I guess they just had some major growing pains and weren't prepared for the number of riders they ended up with. They've added a cap on the registration this year, but I'm still concerned about what will happen. 

Does that illuminate the situation a little better now?


----------



## deadlegs

I've ridden 3S3M the last 7 years and ride the course several times a year. The 2005 ride was crazy. I didn't have a problem with the number of people riding but there were a large number of foolish riders. 

I'm out this year for the organized ride, gonna be at UNC, but the course is always there. There are enough places along the route to fill the bottles.


----------



## CaseLawZ28

TACSTS said:


> Does that illuminate the situation a little better now?


Yes it does. We're moving back to the Raleigh, NC area in May. 

I don't think I could do it, but when does this take place?


----------



## John844

*Almost full*

Last I heard the event was filling up fast. If you are considering it, I would not wait too long to sign up.

I am doing the ride for the first time and I am looking forward to it. I did hear about a few accidents last year, and know one of the individuals personally. I don't think the event is any more dangerous than most group rides. Accidents happen. Ride within your abilities and with others at your ability level.

The faster and maybe more aggressive riders will be at the front of the pack and will seperate quickly from the majority of the average riders.

As for the event growing, that is a good thing to a certain point. The local group has tried to learn from any past mistakes to make the next rides better. Come out and see for yourself. As long as you are in shape and ready for the ride, you will not regret it.

Hope to see you there.
John


----------



## haiku d'etat

i've ridden it five years in a row. this is the first year i'll miss it. for personal reasons.


----------



## zyzbot

TACSTS said:


> So anyone that went last year going to go back?


I did the metric last year...planning on doing the whole 100 this year. They changed the location of the first SAG stop to try to see if it helps the situation coming down the first mountain. I didn't have any problems with other riders.


----------



## West End Rail NJ

*Doing the ride for the 1st time*

Scheduled for the century, not worried about accidents, just ride within your comfort zone. A guy was seriously hurt here last year, Terry Trecarin (spelling?) check the web site for details. He was paralyzed, thought I heard he was going to try and do some kind of hand controlled / powered bike?


----------



## Velo Vol

*Thinking of riding*

I'm thinking of doing this ride for the first time this year. Hopefully the other riders aren't _that_ bad. I wouldn't be riding at the front, so no issues there.

How steep, challenging are the climbs? Is there an elevation profile?


----------



## haiku d'etat

Velo Vol said:


> I'm thinking of doing this ride for the first time this year. Hopefully the other riders aren't _that_ bad. I wouldn't be riding at the front, so no issues there.
> 
> How steep, challenging are the climbs? Is there an elevation profile?


profile used to be on the website under maps.

first two climbs are fairly easy. third climb is a long 2.5miles with a kick at the top.


----------



## John844

*Climbs*

All of the major climbs gain about 1400ft. The first one up Suck Creek takes about 5 miles to climb up to the top. The second climb does not gain as much in elevation. I think this climb is under 3 miles. The third climb is only 2.5 miles, but gets very steep for the last 200 yards.


----------



## hfc

*I'm going back.*

I rode last year and I can say I didn't notice any of the mayhem that other people describe. Nice ride in beautiful surroundings. I must have gone through before the big crash (descent of Suck Creek Mt) because I never saw anything. The first climb comes about 10 miles in and splits up the "peloton" pretty quick. I took the family and we had a good time visiting Chattanooga for the first time. 

The ride will be bigger this year (2000 vs about 1200 last year). I just got an e-mail saying that it's filling up pretty fast and that they will probably close registration before the published deadline which I think is April 24th.


----------



## lemonlime

*I'm In*



hfc said:


> I rode last year and I can say I didn't notice any of the mayhem that other people describe. Nice ride in beautiful surroundings. I must have gone through before the big crash (descent of Suck Creek Mt) because I never saw anything. The first climb comes about 10 miles in and splits up the "peloton" pretty quick. I took the family and we had a good time visiting Chattanooga for the first time.
> 
> The ride will be bigger this year (2000 vs about 1200 last year). I just got an e-mail saying that it's filling up pretty fast and that they will probably close registration before the published deadline which I think is April 24th.


Never even ridden a century before but figured if I go slow enough should make it. HFC, I think I'm on your "team", the Five-O-Fives (wth does that mean anway?).


----------



## haiku d'etat

lemonlime said:


> Never even ridden a century before but figured if I go slow enough should make it. HFC, I think I'm on your "team", the Five-O-Fives (wth does that mean anway?).


lemonlime, this was my first 100 miles also. enjoy and remember to eat and drink, drink, drink. it can be either 9,000*F and bright as hell or raining and 60*F......


----------



## hfc

*Teammate!*



lemonlime said:


> Never even ridden a century before but figured if I go slow enough should make it. HFC, I think I'm on your "team", the Five-O-Fives (wth does that mean anway?).


I have no idea what it means. Either some obscure SWO thing or the time goal. One guy said he wants to average 20 mph. I'm a little more realistic - Finish without any side trips in an ambulance.


----------



## lemonlime

hfc said:


> I have no idea what it means. Either some obscure SWO thing or the time goal. One guy said he wants to average 20 mph. I'm a little more realistic - Finish without any side trips in an ambulance.


Yes, I plan on sucking your wheel the entire ride. Until ten feet from the finish when I sprint around you. Thanks buddy!


----------



## Velo Vol

*I'm In*

I just signed up. First timer.

Looks like they may reach the 2,000 rider limit within the next few days. Hope the organizers will be ready to handle the crowd, as it appears this event has grown dramatically in the past few years.


----------



## cavitykilla

I'm in! I signed up a few weeks ago. Just finished my first organized century yesterday in just over 5 hours, but started cramping a bit in the last ten miles. Needless to say, I am very worried about cramping up and finishing the 3S3M, especially with that climb at the very end. I have never done anything like the climbing this course will demand. I am excited (and a bit nervous) to be riding with 1999 other people. Should be fun!!!


----------



## lemmy999

I am doing it this year. It is my first full century too. I have ridden a 65 miles course that has the last two climbs (Sand and Lookout) earlier this year. I have since put a lower gear on my bike (compact double w/ 27 in rear) and I do not have a problem with 70 miles with no stops. So I hope to make it to the finish


----------



## nelgwoltrap

*I'll be there*

I'll be there also. Unfortunately this fat boy from the flatlands of FL will probably wus out and do the 60 mile option.


----------



## deadlegs

Hey, nelgwoltrap. . . the metric is not the wus-out-option. It is a great ride, scenic and challenging, that is certainly capable of hurting legs.


----------



## dagger

*Wrong!*

Hills are too big for a large peloton for very long. Riders will be strung out. Just gotta be careful on the descents.


----------



## West End Rail NJ

*Big River Grill Friday Night*

A bunch of folks are gathering at The Big River Grill, Friday night, stop by and say hey!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## handsomerob

I saw this old post and wanted to see if any of the original posters are going this year too...


----------



## tellico climber

I am doing it again this year. I think it is the best organized century I have done, police escort out of town, traffic stopped at intersections, police stopping traffic and waving you through all the stop lights while coming back into Chattanooga at the end of the ride. It all makes you feel a little special for a day making all your training even more worthwhile. The route is good, not as hard as some of the other mountain centuries I have done,but still fairly demanding. After I rode last years event I left thinking wow, the organizers of this ride and the city of Chattanooga deserve a lot of credit for their work. Its not as hard as the six gap century,cherohala challenge,tour de tuck, or tour de cashiers but it is the best organized of all. I would give it a 9.8 for organization and a 7 for the route. The best century for the route I have ridden is the Tour de Tuck out of Sylva NC, followed by the Cherohala Challenge. OH yeah, I did not encounter any problems with the other riders


----------



## nelgwoltrap

*I'm doing it again also.*

I second what Tellico said. It is the best organized ride that I have ever done. I was a little nervous last year about being able to finish since I live in Florida and the biggest hill I ever get to ride are bridges going over the Intercoastal. However, I finshed the ride and immediately went downtown to fill up on food and beer. Chattanooga is a really cool city.


----------



## West End Rail NJ

I'm pretty sure I'll do it but haven't commited yet. Enjoyed it last year except for the tacks down the 1st mountain...


----------



## lemonlime

I don't know whether I'm going or not.


----------



## clgtide1

*Back Again In 07*

I missed it last year for the first time in a few years...We live just over a half mile from the bottom of the descent off Sand Mt. We don't make it to the Suck Creek climb very often but do the front and back side of Sand as well as the Burkhalter climb whenever we feel the need for some old fashioned suffering.


----------



## handsomerob

lemonlime said:


> I don't know whether I'm going or not.


very funny... I know you wouldn't miss a good climb and even better beer.


----------



## ampastoral

hey all, how does the 3s3m route compare to six gap...harder, not hard, etc. i may have to head up to this route over the summer


----------



## tellico climber

ampastoral said:


> hey all, how does the 3s3m route compare to six gap...harder, not hard, etc. i may have to head up to this route over the summer


The 3 state 3 mountain is not nearly as difficult as the six gap century. I am not sure if I was having a bad day contributing to my difficulty during the six gap or what, but I was in a world of hurt. When I finished the 3s3m I still felt fairly fresh. Next time I do the six gap I am bringing some better gearing as in a 11x27. To me, the only tough part of 3s3m was Burkhalter at around mile 80 but it is not terribly long.


----------



## hfc

So what was up with the tacks on Suck Mtn? Is that urban myth? Did anyone actually see any? I know I didn't. I went through before the crash though. Got over early trying to catch on (unsuccessfully) to LemonLime's wheel.

OBTW - I'm in again.


----------



## nelgwoltrap

The tacks were definately there. I was near the back of the pack and had to keep dodging all the people with flat tires on the descent. When I got to the rest stop at the bottom there were people pulling tacks out of their tires. I really hope that someone didn't throw them on the road on purpose.


----------



## tellico climber

nelgwoltrap said:


> The tacks were definately there. I was near the back of the pack and had to keep dodging all the people with flat tires on the descent. When I got to the rest stop at the bottom there were people pulling tacks out of their tires. I really hope that someone didn't throw them on the road on purpose.


Wow, that really sucks, I did not see or experience that, I was pretty close to the front at that stage of the ride and must have got thru before that. I can only picture the red neck --s hole that did that. I would be willing to bet they were thrown on the road on purpose. It just takes one idiot to ruin a lot of peoples day not to mention endangering their safety.


----------



## hfc

Yeah, definitely scary as I think that's the trickiest descent of the ride, especially since the road is still pretty crowded at that point. I'll be taking it pretty easy on that descent this year and save my "yahoo!" for the Lookout Mt descent.


----------



## Vel07

I am doing it this year. Was 06 better than 05? I heard 05 was a nightmare.


----------



## upstateSC-rider

I've never done the ride but always read the reports, weren't there tacks there the past 2 years? Definitely a ride I want to do. 
Lou.


----------



## handsomerob

I resurrected this old thread to see who all was in before... here is the newer thread for this year's 3S3M.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82045&highlight=chat*


----------



## clgtide1

*05 Was Great For Me*



Vel07 said:


> I am doing it this year. Was 06 better than 05? I heard 05 was a nightmare.


I had my best ride ever in 05. The reroute to avoid the bride was kinda strange but overall it was good. Perfect weather really helped. The unfortunate crash on the descent of Suck Creek Mt. was a tragedy. A firend of mine and I marked the course from the Sand Mt climb to the top of Burkhalter. Somehow he neglected to obey his own paint on the descent off Sand Mt. and crashed Hard. He calmy got up told the EMTs he was O.K. and called his wife to deliver him a fresh nonshredded set of bibs. Even with all this drama he limped across the line in around 7 hours. The rest of our crew had crossed the line at 5:57...


----------



## handsomerob

clgtide1 said:


> I had my best ride ever in 05. The reroute to avoid the bride was kinda strange but overall it was good. Perfect weather really helped. The unfortunate crash on the descent of Suck Creek Mt. was a tragedy. A firend of mine and I marked the course from the Sand Mt climb to the top of Burkhalter. Somehow he neglected to obey his own paint on the descent off Sand Mt. and crashed Hard. He calmy got up told the EMTs he was O.K. and called his wife to deliver him a fresh nonshredded set of bibs. Even with all this drama he limped across the line in around 7 hours. The rest of our crew had crossed the line at 5:57...


I think your buddy could crash twice, watch an episode or two of The Office, and still finish before the J's. Not that I would recommend the crashing...


----------



## Velo Vol

I did it last year; I may do it again this year.

And yes, there were tacks on the road coming down from Suck Mountain; I got a flat tire from one right before the road levels out. To add insult to injury, my spare tube had a hole and the support people ran out. Fortunately, another rider gave me one at the rest stop.

Other than that, it was a good ride.


----------



## deadlegs

I just rode the course Saturday. No tacks! Lots of wind though. . . and somehow managed to finish in 6:20. I had planned to skip the last climb and limp home the less hilly way but when I got to the turn I just couldn't not do that climb. A leg-killer for sure!

If you've never done this ride, you should. Some good climbs and great scenery!


----------



## handsomerob

deadlegs said:


> I just rode the course Saturday. No tacks! Lots of wind though. . . and somehow managed to finish in 6:20. I had planned to skip the last climb and limp home the less hilly way but when I got to the turn I just couldn't not do that climb. A leg-killer for sure!
> 
> If you've never done this ride, you should. Some good climbs and great scenery!


Are you going to make it this year??

It would be great to see you out there... :thumbsup:


----------



## deadlegs

Not sure yet. . . the following weekend is the Triple Chainring Challenge. . . 95 miles or so with 15,000 ft of climbing. I might end up doing the metric or helping for the 3S3M and riding hard the following week at the triple thing.


----------

